# Got a Catalina 25, 250 or Capri 25?



## JimB517 (Feb 12, 2003)

Got a Catalina 25, Cat 250 or Capri 25? Join us at our Nationals!

June 19 - June 21, 2009
Berkeley Yacht Club
1 Seawall Drive
Berkeley, CA 94710

Sponsored by:
Catalina 25, Catalina 250, and Capri 25 International Association 
Berkeley Yacht Club
Acteva.com

Racing Classes:
Catalina 25 Standard Rig (non-spinnaker)
Catalina 25 Tall Rig (non-spinnaker)
Catalina 250 (non-spinnaker)
Capri 25 One-Design (spinnaker)

Schedule of Events:
Friday June-19
4:00-6:00 pm. On-site Registration and Measurement
6:30 pm. Berkeley Yacht Club - Friday Night Race (optional practice race)
7:30 p.m. Berkeley Yacht Club BBQ (optional, $8-$12 per person)

Saturday June-20
9:00 am. Late Registration and Measurement
10:00 am. Skipper's Meeting
11:00 am. Race-1
12:00 pm. Race-2
1:00 pm. Race-3
2:00 p.m. Race results available at Berkeley Yacht Club

Sunday June-21
11:00 am. Race-4
12:00 pm. Race-5
2:00 p.m. Award Presentations
6:00 p.m. Berkeley Yacht Club BBQ (optional, $8-$12 per person)

You must be a member of the association and register for the regatta prior to the event.
For more information and fees:
catalina-capri-25s.org/racing/racing.asp

Russ Johnson, Vice-Commodore C25/C250 and Capri 25 International Association
[email protected]


----------

